# Hang Tag/Sticker



## jaycen29 (May 16, 2008)

Hey everyone, I'd like to do printed hang tags that have peelable sticker on one side...anyone know of anyone that can do this? I'd like the fairly thick cardboard like hang tags..

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think most hang tag places would be able to create a hang tag type sticker. Have you asked any companies yet that you've found in google?

Try laven.com


----------



## jaycen29 (May 16, 2008)

Rodney said:


> I think most hang tag places would be able to create a hang tag type sticker. Have you asked any companies yet that you've found in google?
> 
> Try laven.com


Thanks Rodney...I actually already contacted Laven and they said they could do it.


----------

